# PMI Scheduling Professional



## magnum1272003 (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
هذا هو الشرح المصور بالصوت والصورة لـ VTC لـ PMI Scheduling Professional رفعته وإليكم الروابط بـ 34 ملف تقريبا 450 ميجا بايت وعلى من يجد أي مشكلة بأي رابط فليخبرني وأنتظر الرد منكم إخواني الأعزاء 
أسأل الله أن ينفع به
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

_*هنا
كل الملفات*_
​


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (10 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
لقد قمت بتنزل المجموعه كامله دون مشاكل 
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sh2awaa (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك مجموعه ممتازه


----------



## magnum1272003 (11 أبريل 2010)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي
> لقد قمت بتنزل المجموعه كامله دون مشاكل
> و شكرا جزيلا


*" وفيك بارك الله يا أخي وأنتظر من باقي الإخوة التعليق والرد"*​


----------



## magnum1272003 (11 أبريل 2010)

sh2awaa قال:


> بارك الله فيك مجموعه ممتازه


_*"أسأل الله أن ينفعك بها"*_​


----------



## محمد عصمت عقل (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## emofleh (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
هل توجد لديك VTC for Risk Management


----------



## محمد م س شعيب (13 أبريل 2010)

شكراً كثيراً لك أخي الفاضل علي هذه الفائدة ...

جزاك الله خيراً ...لك كل التقدير ..


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (14 أبريل 2010)

emofleh قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> هل توجد لديك VTC for Risk Management


أخي الفاضل اليك الينكات الخاصه ب VTC RISK 
عن نفسي انا استخدمت الرابيد شير 

*download Here*
password = tactools.org
http://hotfile.com/dl/255718/25fe44c/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/255721/e214e2e/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/255722/081b64d/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part3.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/download/80ebe2591480/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-
CFE.part3.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/download/53689a900643/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-
CFE.part2.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/download/b8dac9406058/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-
CFE.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/221990122/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/221990788/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part2.rar​
http://rapidshare.com/files/221990789/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part1.rar


المعلومات المذكوره عاليه مصدرها الموقع التالي و انا لسه منزلهم اول امس
http://www.tactools.org/vtc-pmi-risk-management-professional-part-1-cfe.html
و الله الموفق


----------



## emofleh (14 أبريل 2010)

الأخ\ علاء 
شكرا جزيلا على سرعة الرد ولكن للأسف الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## magnum1272003 (14 أبريل 2010)

emofleh قال:


> الأخ\ علاء
> شكرا جزيلا على سرعة الرد ولكن للأسف الروابط لا تعمل


​ *اطلعت على الموضوع الذي أشار إليه الأخ علاء وأشكره جدا على المساعدة وأقدم لكم روابط فعالة للجزئين معا من نفس المصدر الذي دلنا عليه الأخ علاء -جزاه الله خيرا- تسهيلا على الأعضاء*
http://rapidshare.com/files/221990122/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/221990788/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/221990789/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.Professional.Part.1-CFE.part1.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ahd...nagement.Professional.Part.2-iNKiSO.part1.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ahd...nagement.Professional.Part.2-iNKiSO.part2.rar


----------



## emofleh (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
Thanks alot and I really appreciate your efforts


----------



## emofleh (14 أبريل 2010)

انا نزلت الملفات وفكيت الضغط ولكن لا تعمل 
فما الحل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## magnum1272003 (14 أبريل 2010)

Try this: in atchmnt


----------



## emofleh (14 أبريل 2010)

when I run your file I got an error message as well as when I opened the rar file for the VTC program , it show me a file with (*. bin) extension and tried to open it with many players but i was not functioning at all so how does the bin file work?
Thanks


----------



## magnum1272003 (15 أبريل 2010)

*هذا النوع من الملفات يحتاج إلى مشغل أقراص وهمية مثل 
Power ISO
شكرا*


----------



## The friend (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيف الاخضر (15 أبريل 2010)

هل يتكرم علينا احد الاخوة ويضع الملفات على الميديا فاير...انزلت ملفات الاخ صاحب الموضوع الاولى بارك الله به وجزاه خيرا ولكن ملفات ادارة المخاطر لا استطيع انزال الجزء الثاني ...المواقع المستعملة صعبة التحميلجزاكم الله خيراوالسلام


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (15 أبريل 2010)

emofleh قال:


> انا نزلت الملفات وفكيت الضغط ولكن لا تعمل
> فما الحل ؟؟؟؟


 
اخي الفاضل هل تمكنت من انزال ال 3 ملفات الخاصه و بعد ذلك تحتاج الي اي برنامج من برامج 
الفيرشيوال سي دي
هتفتح معاك الاسطوانه الموفي
ممكن تشتغل عليها مباشره او تنسخ الملفات من الاسطوانه الافتراضيه الي الهارد 
ممكن حد يساعدك لاني عندي برنامج بينزل علي الجهاز و بيشغله كما لو كان عليه او فيه 10 او اكثر ( اي عدد تختاره انت ) من ال cd drives
و بتحت الملف اللي عندك داخل اي اسطوانه منهم و هتشتغل انا تاكدت من جوده الملف و فكيته كمان من iso الي ملفات فيديو عاديه
يمكنك عمل بحث VIRTUAL CD 
علي النت او مكن اي زميل يساعدك في الحصول علي اي لينك خاص به


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (15 أبريل 2010)

emofleh قال:


> when I run your file I got an error message as well as when I opened the rar file for the VTC program , it show me a file with (*. bin) extension and tried to open it with many players but i was not functioning at all so how does the bin file work?
> Thanks


 الحمد لله كده معناه ان الملف اللي عندك كامل 
بس انت محتاج برنامج 
VIRTUAL CD 
هو اللي بيشغل الملفات التي لها امتداد BIN.
البرنامج فكرته ايه انه بيزود الجهاز عندك بعدد من ال CD DRIVE
بتحمل عليه الملف ( امتداده ) bin.
و تعمل لها explorer
بتظهر عندك الملفات كامله 
اعمل لها copy & paste
الي الهارد و استغني عن الملف bin


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## alsoory (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المشاركه المفيده
انا نزلت ملفات الريسك وعندما اقوم بفكها يطلب مني باسورد
هل ممكن تزويدنا بالباسورد؟
وشكرا


----------



## magnum1272003 (16 أبريل 2010)

*هذا هو "كلمة المرور" لفك الضغط
tactools.org*


----------



## emofleh (17 أبريل 2010)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> الحمد لله كده معناه ان الملف اللي عندك كامل
> بس انت محتاج برنامج
> virtual cd
> هو اللي بيشغل الملفات التي لها امتداد bin.
> ...


 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Jamal (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## يسرى191 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و لك 
الف الف شكر الله يبارك لك


----------



## saidelsayedab (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## sahoocom (15 مارس 2011)

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير . أعلمكم أخي الفاضل بأنَّ الملفين رقم 10 و 32 غير موجودين ولم نتمكن من تنزيلهما . نكرر الشكر ونرجو إرشادنا إلى موقع أخر لتحميل هذين الملفين . بكل احترام .


----------



## islamelgin (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي
لقد قمت بتنزل المجموعه كامله (34 جزء) دون مشاكل
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فارس الزهراني (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## semba_18 (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (21 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Nader Hussain (28 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع والغير مسبوق


----------



## smferoz (7 يونيو 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## المهندسه هديل (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samehking (13 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## استشاري وليد (14 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم عن تلك الفيديوهات القيمة


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (17 أغسطس 2014)

معذرة أخى هل هذه الفيديوهات حسب آخر تحديث pmi بمعنى هل هى حسب pmbok 5


----------



## mostafa_badran (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل صابر نصير (12 يناير 2015)

شكرل لك أيها الأخ الكريم و شكرا لمجهودك و وقتك.


----------



## magnum1272003 (27 يونيو 2015)

إيهاب عبد المجيد قال:


> معذرة أخى هل هذه الفيديوهات حسب آخر تحديث pmi بمعنى هل هى حسب pmbok 5


لا هي على الاصدار القديم


----------

